# 22 Mag



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

Does anybody use 22 Mag for coyotes? How does it do, what is the max range? I was thinking of getting one before i get a 223.
:sniper:


----------



## kdog (Mar 13, 2007)

I have used the 22 mag and would not recommend it for coyotes. It may however be one of the best choices when calling fox and staying fur friendly.


----------



## duckhunter11 (Jan 10, 2008)

i would have to disagree i have a 22mag and its awsome gun. but it also comes with just gettin out there and knowing your gun

:strapped:


----------



## YoteSlapper (Mar 12, 2007)

I agree with duckhunter11

It does take some discipline when using the smaller calibers though.

Here is one that was shot at 25 paces. Got a call from a horse vet on the west side of the cities saying she had a big coyote (her words) coming in by the horses too often. First trip to the farm a small one came in. After she said that's not the one I made a second trip out there a week later and got this one. The 22 Mag was used because of the proximity to a housing development.

Guns are tools, chose the right one for the job and get the work done.


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

With good accuracy and shot placement would it be worthy past fifty yards, say 75 through 100, that would give me more range than buckshot.


----------



## YoteSlapper (Mar 12, 2007)

Out to 100 yards. But remember you do not have the shocking power of the larger calibers, so shot placement is critical.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

yoteslapper

I am taking it that the picture you have there is the big coyote. So that one was at 25 yards?

How about the smaller one? Was that one shot with the 22 mag too? If so, what distance?

Thanks.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

CoyoteBlitz said:


> Does anybody use 22 Mag for coyotes? How does it do, what is the max range? I was thinking of getting one before i get a 223.
> :sniper:


Just save your money and get the .223. Why have two? one of which isnt good for much. 
Better yet, save all your money and just get a .22-250!


----------



## 308 (Jul 10, 2007)

22mag is great out to 75tards


----------



## YoteSlapper (Mar 12, 2007)

Fallguy,

That is the one that was shot at 25 paces and is the big one taken off that farm. The smaller one was shot at 60 paces.

YoteSlapper


----------



## yooperyotebuster (Dec 13, 2005)

Have shot several with CCI Maxi Mag 40 gr hollow points. I only take broadside shots within 125 yards. My gun groups about 2" at this distance. Rimfires are all I can use at night. It gives me more renge than the shotgun. I have never dropped one but most are dead within 20 to 40 yards. Use common sense and make good shots. If you have no caliber restrictions by all means go with the larger centerfire. A quality rimfire is comparable in price to a decent centerfire.


----------



## kdog (Mar 13, 2007)

Blitz,

I was thinking the same as you aa few years back. I bought a super accurate .22 mag semi-auto. Everything stated by others on this topic is true, the resounding theme being that the mag is fine if shot placement is good and range is kept under 100 yds. You will most likely find, as I did, that the short range is too limiting for you. Sometimes the best way to decide is through your own personal experience. You may just love the mag, and always limit your shots - nothing wrong with that.

Have fun whatever you decide - that is what it's all about anyway.

:beer: :sniper:


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

yooperyotebuster, you have got to be one of few who would admit that, there sure arent many who would say that, we need more people like you who will admit to it.


----------



## yooperyotebuster (Dec 13, 2005)

I will always give an honest response on performance here. I respect all game animals I hunt whether they are a nuisance or not. I destroyed two pelts this year using cheaper ammo. I was truly disappointed. When I figure out how to post pictures again I will post the results.


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

yeah, alot of those kids on here with 17s just say oh yeah i dropped it dead in the tracks instead of admitting it will run a short distance.


----------

